# Meatloaf



## pescadero (Oct 9, 2007)

Well. . . . . 
This Lamb Forum hasn't had a post for quite a while so I decided I would share my latest effort.

Rummaged around the freezer and found some ground Lamb from a recent butchering. Prepared it the same way I do beef burger, when making meatloaf: A couple eggs, crushed garlic, one small diced onion, salt, pepper, a little dry rub mix, A1, and what ever is available at the time. I even added one finely diced seeded & deveined Jalapeno pepper. Crushed in some saltine crackers and mixed that puppy really good, by hand.

Placed it on a typical cooking pan with holes in it. Patted it into a domed loaf. Sprinkled it with more rub, then spritzed it with apple juice/cranberry mix.

Smoker was to temp and ready to roll so plopped it in the GOSM vertical and set the probes.

Used Apple and Cherry wood chunks. Smoked at 250F until internal reached 140F, then stopped the smoke. Spritzed more apple/cranberry mix, from time to time. Pulled the plug when internal reached 160F.

Turned out very well. My first attempt and I was fully satisfied with the result. 

Skip


----------



## pescadero (Oct 9, 2007)

My downfall is not remembering to post pictures.  I made a note but still forgot.  will try to post a couple now.

Skip


----------



## salmonclubber (Oct 9, 2007)

hey skip

that looks good   time for you to step it up a bit and do an all nighter maybe a brisket or a butt you also need to get off your big butt and go catch a few of those chinook that live in your back yard wish i could be there with you catching a few myself you take care talk at ya later
huey


----------



## squeezy (Oct 9, 2007)

Mmmmm! got me to thinking ... I have a small New Zealand leg-o-lamb that needs to be smoked soon.
Nice looking loaf guy!


----------



## Deer Meat (Oct 9, 2007)

Greta lookin meatloaf there pescadero, lovin the Q-view.


----------



## ron50 (Oct 9, 2007)

Smoked meatloaf is one of my very favorites. Looks great.


----------



## hawgheaven (Oct 9, 2007)

That looks WAY yummy! Never had lamb meatloaf... hmmmm, gotta try that!


----------



## smokin for life (Oct 9, 2007)

Skip That looks really nice, and now I know what kind of a pan to cook my meatloaf on. I actually had one of them in my hands yesterday.But I only thought about making pizza on it. Thanks Buddy.


----------



## pescadero (Oct 9, 2007)

Thanks everyone.  Pictures aren't the best, but better than nothing.

The Jalapeno's really added a  nice little zip.  Veins and seeds were out so it wasn't hot, just very tasty !!

Skip


----------

